# Godin A6 Ultra Koa $890 Ottawa



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A great guitar at a very fair price.
GODIN A6 Ultra Koa | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That’s a nice guitar. Wish I was closer.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> That’s a nice guitar. Wish I was closer.


You and me both!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

His other ads also show a Les Paul Studio for $995.
Based on recent prices, I’d almost think that was a scam. Lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> His other ads also show a Les Paul Studio for $995.
> Based on recent prices, I’d almost think that was a scam. Lol


He was pretty meticulous about labeling the photos for the ads and showing all the accessories. I'd bet those guitars are well looked after.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> He was pretty meticulous about labeling the photos for the ads and showing all the accessories. I'd bet those guitars are well looked after.


Ya know,
Since you’re in Ottawa...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It says it's hardly used. And that is a very good price.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ya know,
> Since you’re in Ottawa...


I sold mine about 6 months ago. Funny thing, every time I pulled it out I couldn't put it down. But it didn't get as much time in the rotation as it deserved, and a local guy was looking for one so off it went. Since the purge of 2021 I'm trying to keep the number at 8 or less (but this did tempt me I'll admit).


----------

